# Anschluss SPS Rievtech als Taupunktsteuerung



## Fafner (14 Oktober 2019)

Hallo, vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen? An eine fertig programmierte SPS der Firma Rievtech
	

		
			
		

		
	




sollen drei Lüfter mit Netzversorgung [V/Hz]	230/ 50
Stromverbrauch [W]	23/ 37
Nennstromstärke [A]	0,19/ 0,26 angeschlossen werden.

Es gibt 6 Relais Ausgänge mit 10A ohmscher Verbrauch. Die SPS wird mit einem Netzteil 24VDC 0,63A betrieben. Wie kopple ich die Ventilator mit den Relais der SPS? Habe bisher noch wenig Ahnung und werde das auch sicherlich jemand machen lassen. Allerdings möchte ich es verstehen!


----------



## Fafner (14 Oktober 2019)

Koppelrelais?


----------



## Lars Weiß (15 Oktober 2019)

Die werden direkt an die SPS angeschlossen.


----------



## Fafner (15 Oktober 2019)

Vielen Dank, nur zum Verständnis aber die SPS wird doch mit einem Netzteil betrieben...[h=1]24 V/DC 0.63 A 15.2 W ??? Ich blicke es immer noch nicht. Pardon[/h]


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Oktober 2019)

Wenn ich das hier so lese, würde ich mir an deiner Stelle jemand suchen, der Ahnung von Elektrik hat bevor etwas passiert.


----------



## MFreiberger (15 Oktober 2019)

Moin,



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wenn ich das hier so lese, würde ich mir an deiner Stelle jemand suchen, der Ahnung von Elektrik hat bevor etwas passiert.



das hat der TE ja auch vor:



Fafner schrieb:


> Habe bisher noch wenig Ahnung und werde das auch sicherlich jemand machen lassen. Allerdings möchte ich es verstehen!



Vielleicht solltest Du Dir mal angucken, wie ein Relais funktioniert: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Relais 

Das Relais wird beispielsweise mit 24VDC angesteuert und schaltet dann 230VAC.

Deine Baugruppe hat schon Relais integriert, die geschaltet werden und da kannst Du div. Spannungen dran anschließen. Wie hoch die angeschlossene Leistung und Spannung sein darf steht im Datenblatt der Baugruppe. Ist das Schaltvermögen zu gering, müssen noch Koppelrelais dazwischengeschaltet werden.


Koppelrelais bieten sich auch deswegen an, damit die Relaiskontakte der Baugruppe nur gering belastet werden und damit länger halten. Es ist günstiger ein Koppelrelais zu tauschen, als die ganze Baugruppe.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Lars Weiß (15 Oktober 2019)

Fafner schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, nur zum Verständnis aber die SPS wird doch mit einem Netzteil betrieben...*24 V/DC 0.63 A 15.2 W ??? Ich blicke es immer noch nicht. Pardon*



Genau, die SPS - nicht die Lüfter.


----------

